# has anyone ever been in this situation?



## 6bummin6it6 (Jul 21, 2014)

(mutual) feelings i have for my best friend are clouding my mind and i am ruining a good relationship for a girl i can't have because 1) she has a boyfriend 2) we've talked about it and a relationship between the two of us, while fun and healthy, just wouldn't work out in the long run 3) the only reason we haven't discussed, she is capable of doing great things in the world and having a good life while i am a washed up piece of garbage and a bum. summary: she is too good for me, im not good enough for her, its all the same.


----------



## 6bummin6it6 (Jul 21, 2014)

sorry this posted like six times, this computer is silly, does anyone know how to delete posts or maybe someone like and ADMIN could call a few of these "inappropriate" and delete them? i don't want to look like a fool on the internet for the rest of forever...


----------



## crow jane (Jul 21, 2014)

Are the 'mutual' feelings _actually_ mutual? or is that simply a delusion?

Speaking from experience:
if you try to make this happen shit only gets super weird and y'all will stop being friends within a couple months

so either try to keep your cool and avoid any build up of tension, or attempt to keep your distance from her for a while and meet someone else.

there's no easy way around this situation..


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 21, 2014)

Women are strange creatures: don't show any interest and they will often follow you around like a puppy dog. Drool on them and you'll drive them away. Wait until she's all finished with her boyfriend...and then don't start in with the leg humping. I bet your chances are better than you know...provided you don't fuck it up.

Fortunately, you're not in India where the social classes are more clearly defined and less frequently crossed. You're in America, brother! So go getchya a razor, a haircut, a good bar of soap, a clean and proper fitting change of clothes...a job...and then a car. None of this is going to happen overnight, but by the time you've accomplished these things you will likely have landed a woman at least two social classes over what you appeared to be. The land of opportunity!

...of course all of these changes are superficial and don't really mean much about your person, but they are vitally important to many women who have a concrete idea of what they want in a partner.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Jul 21, 2014)

If she's not into you than she's not into you. I've fallen for many people who not only aren't interested but after finding out I was into them would cut me out of their lives completely. Value the friendship you have there are plenty more relations to find


----------



## Corinne (Jul 21, 2014)

if you want to get this girl then you first have to start thinking highly of yourself. if you believe that you are not good enough for her then she probably believes it too. but yeah i have been in that situation. i hate falling for friends, especially if they have a bf


----------



## 6bummin6it6 (Jul 21, 2014)

we have talked about it a great deal, and the feelings are mutual, and while i would love to give it a shot i just don't think that i ever will, we talked about that too, a relationship between us would just be really weird and probably not enjoyable for very long. we've come to accept that we will like each other forever probably but never do anything about and watch from the side lines as the other gets married and all that fun jazz. the part that i guess i should have put more emphasis on was that the feelings i have for best friend and getting in the way of things and i am fucking up a good relationship with a girl that loves me. also, i really just wanted to know how many other people had been in a similar situation, hear everyone elses stories blah blah blah


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 21, 2014)

i think getting some distance from this person would be the first step in mending a broken heart. it'll go away eventually, but you gotta stop hanging around her. otherwise you're just torturing yourself.


----------

